# peacock wooley bugger



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am sure I am not the 1st to think of this! ok I have been having very good luck on black wooley buggers that I bought. instead of crystal flash they have 1 flashy green strips down each side. could it be flashabou? I need me some of whatever it is. seems to catch more than the regular crystal flash bugger my cousin used. the 2 times I used it I caught 11 rock bass with it. . well I wanted to come up with something a lil different than a normal bugger since it didn't seem so productive. so I made this. size 8 streamer hook, black marabou tail, copper rib, 8 strands of peacock for the body. I don't have black hackle yet for the bugger so I used some black partridge for a kind of hackle collar. I think it looks not bad except maybe the head is a lil to built up and the hackle not al the way to the front of it. also I used bigcliffs (from north american fly fishing forum) idea to tear the marabou shorter on the back instead of cut it so it still looks fluffy. (if you make the tail too long on accident.) cause it was too long kinda and I didn't wanna miss strikes.. other than that its really picks up alot of light and is very irridecent! hopefully will catch me some more bass! heres the pic! I would love to make this with the right hackle and some of that green mylar looking strips on both sides! what is that stuff?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I am sure I am not the 1st to think of this! ok I have been having very good luck on black wooley buggers that I bought. instead of crystal flash they have 1 flashy green strips down each side. could it be flashabou? I need me some of whatever it is. seems to catch more than the regular crystal flash bugger my cousin used. the 2 times I used it I caught 11 rock bass with it. . well I wanted to come up with something a lil different than a normal bugger since it didn't seem so productive. so I made this. size 8 streamer hook, black marabou tail, copper rib, 8 strands of peacock for the body. I don't have black hackle yet for the bugger so I used some black partridge for a kind of hackle collar. I think it looks not bad except maybe the head is a lil to built up and the hackle not al the way to the front of it. also I used bigcliffs (from north american fly fishing forum) idea to tear the marabou shorter on the back instead of cut it so it still looks fluffy. (if you make the tail too long on accident.) cause it was too long kinda and I didn't wanna miss strikes.. other than that its really picks up alot of light and is very irridecent! hopefully will catch me some more bass! heres the pic! I would love to make this with the right hackle and some of that green mylar looking strips on both sides! what is that stuff?


The strikes your missing it probly from smaller fish, larger fish will inhale a fly like that.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Looks fishy to me. The stuff your looking for is pearlescent flashabou or fly flash. Also rainbow or silver holographic flash looks good. Strung saddle hackle work great for buggers. I like the peacock hearl bodys, I will usually run chenile first, coat with head cement and then wrap the peacock, You achieve to things doing this, bulks up the body abit and stregthens the peacock which can be a little weak, Another tip when using peacock is to soak it in water about a 1/2 hour before you tie this really softens the stem and is much easier to wrap. Good looking fly and keep expirementing with those flys that how we find the good ones. S


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

The only problem I have with the peacock bugger is that (like in the picture) the herl isn't usually long enough to make a bulky body and cover the entire hook too. I like 7x's solution to that with the chenille body. One other idea is pick up peacock estaz or cactus chenille. Doesn't look exactly like a herl body, but its not far off and is just like tying a regular bugger. 
Peacock buggers are absolutely killer on big blue gills. Tie one with a bead head and strip it in quick 3 inch strips with a short pause between each strip with a very delibarate stop of the strip and those things will attack that fly with reckless abandon.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya i thought of that also. I was thinking of maybe using black chenile then putting the peacock over it to make it thicker? maybe that could work.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok got my saddle in the mail today. I see how soft it is already. finally I made a real peacock bugger! used marabou tail, crystal flash, black chenile then peacock for the body and then the chinese saddle tied in with the copper wire. looks pretty good for my 1st try. the front of the fly seemed to have a lil thicker hackle ( the barbules seems to stick together a lil) . maybe I need to trim a lil more I think before I wrap it in next time. other than that its not bad. hardest part was wrapping the copper wire through the hackle and not smashing it down. well heres the finished product. I will try it out when I hit the river! better than I thought it would come out!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Good looking fly there. On the copper wire, you can wrap it in before the hackle or just eliminate it. I really is not nescassary unless you want a little more flash. With the kristal flash you have added you should not need it. One less step make's the tie go quicker also. Great looking fly, nice job. S


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

oh ok ..the thing I followed on flyanglers online said to use the wire to tie in the hackle. basically it shows u tying the hackle in at the front with thread. winding it to the back then taking the copper wire and using that to secure the hackle all the way to the front and then you tie the wire in at the front. I will tie the hackle in from the back and go forward with it next time maybe.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

phat bugger yo! we got to make some more so we can bang fish allday!!! the waders are all pimped out and hopefully will keep dry!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

good to know steelinatrout! check out the crayfish I made yo!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Actually the wire is for durability. I tie most of mine this way now and I dont have as many ruined woolies from broken hackle


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a very good pattern. The wire should stay as one reason is to make the fly more durable. If you didnt wrap in the last stage then a fish will tear it up more quickly. IMO


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya i figured out how to wrap it through. I always do it for durability! never caught anything on that bugger yet but the fishing was slow lately on the bass.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Fishaholic69 said:


> ya i figured out how to wrap it through. I always do it for durability! never caught anything on that bugger yet but the fishing was slow lately on the bass.



with the cold nights the smallie fishing has all but shut down


----------

